# Doggie/pet names



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi everyone 

I'm looking at setting up a dog walking and pet services business (main aspect will be dog walking probably but will include cat visits and small animals visits)

So my chosen business name unfortunately seems to be used by a pet-food company already. Even though I'm not registering my name, I don't want to accidentally get into any legal battles over names so have been thinking about other ones. I'm doing a search on Companies house at the same time to make sure it's not registered.... which is very limiting as so many are.

What are your thoughts on these so far (all of these will have 'dog walking and pet services' after them):

Scruffy Days 
Scruffy dog days 
Faithful hounds 
Teddles - nickname for my pooch!
Tail waggers 
Ruffles 
Zoomies! 
Jolly tails 
Walkies to/and(?) Zoomies
Waggy days
Teddy's Tails
Happy Pooches
Waggy Wanderings

I'm just rambling and brain storming now! Any thoughts/comments/suggestions?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

As it will not just be dogs you look after I'd go with Scruffy Days, all the others imply it's just for dog owners. 



Teddy-dog said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm looking at setting up a dog walking and pet services business (main aspect will be dog walking probably but will include cat visits and small animals visits)
> 
> ...


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> As it will not just be dogs you look after I'd go with Scruffy Days, all the others imply it's just for dog owners.


I did think that too! But a lot of dog walkers seem to have more dog-focuses names as most of their income comes from the walking I guess.

I did try and think of more dog/cat names but a lot of those are taken round here already


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Teddy's trails pet services 
Amy's adventure pet services


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Tillystar said:


> Teddy's trails pet services
> Amy's adventure pet services


Ooh I quite like Teddy's Trails!

I wasn't sure about putting my name in there... but a few others do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2018)

Hmm. Personally if I came across a dog walking business with a ‘cutsie’ name I would probably associate it with not being very professional. But that’s just me. None of your options jumped out at me. Sorry!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Hmm. Personally if I came across a dog walking business with a 'cutsie' name I would probably associate it with not being very professional. But that's just me. None of your options jumped out at me. Sorry!


Haha no worries, I can see your point. But then, in my view, it can make a company seem more friendly.

Lots round here have 'cute' names and seem to have plenty of business.

What kind of name would you class as more professional? Just something like '[town name] dog walking?'


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha no worries, I can see your point. But then, in my view, it can make a company seem more friendly.
> 
> Lots round here have 'cute' names and seem to have plenty of business.
> 
> What kind of name would you class as more professional? Just something like '[town name] dog walking?'


When it comes to looking after my dog, professional is more important to me than friendly. But again, that's just me.

No town name is just boring. I'll have a think.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> When it comes to looking after my dog, professional is more important to me than friendly. But again, that's just me.
> 
> No town name is just boring. I'll have a think.


It's interesting to get other view points, thanks 

I'll try and have a think too!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Paws for Perfection Pet Services? Or Paws 4 Perfection Pet Services

Not too 'cutsie', sounds professional, covers all pets.

Just a thought after a few glasses of wine.  xx


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I liked Tail Waggers, as to me it implies you do lots of things that create happy, waggy tails. 

Is your name Amy? If it is, you’ve got the option of Adventures with Amy, or Amy’s Adventures and Pet Services. Or Amy’s Amazing Adventures and pet services if you want to go all out with alliteration


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

The word ‘scruffy’ makes me think of dog grooming services rather than dog walking and pet sitting.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Kimmikins said:


> I liked Tail Waggers, as to me it implies you do lots of things that create happy, waggy tails.
> 
> Is your name Amy? If it is, you've got the option of Adventures with Amy, or Amy's Adventures and Pet Services. Or Amy's Amazing Adventures and pet services if you want to go all out with alliteration


Except for cats. A cat with a Waggy tail is one very pissed off cat.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Sacremist said:


> Except for cats. A cat with a Waggy tail is one very pissed off cat.


Oh! I did NOT realise that  Can you tell I've never owned a cat before


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Kimmikins said:


> Oh! I did NOT realise that  Can you tell I've never owned a cat before


Somewhat, yes, lol! When a cat wags it's tail like a dog, you get the hell out of there. A slight flick of the end of a tail isn't too bad though.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Kimmikins said:


> Oh! I did NOT realise that  Can you tell I've never owned a cat before


Watch this video and look at the cat's tail:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2018)

MoggyBaby said:


> Paws for Perfection Pet Services? Or Paws 4 Perfection Pet Services
> 
> Not too 'cutsie', sounds professional, covers all pets.
> 
> Just a thought after a few glasses of wine.  xx


This is probably my favourite so far.

It's quite tricky thinking of a name that covers both walking and other services.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I am a lover of both cats and dogs, but I’ve met many dog lovers who, for some bizarre reason, seem to think I’m interested in knowing how much they dislike cats.

Based on this experience if I was looking for a pet sitter to look after my cats, I would not give the time of day to someone whose name suggested their main focus was dogs only, even if you advertised that you cared for cats too. I would not let that person within 50 metres of my cats.

For this reason, I think you need to avoid any names that are species specific.

I thing moggybaby’s suggestion is terrific.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

MoggyBaby said:


> Paws for Perfection Pet Services? Or Paws 4 Perfection Pet Services
> 
> Not too 'cutsie', sounds professional, covers all pets.
> 
> Just a thought after a few glasses of wine.  xx


Ahh thank you I do like that! Its hard to think of one that encompasses both dogs and cats. A lot of the paws ones I could think of were taken but I don't think anyone has that suggestion 



Kimmikins said:


> I liked Tail Waggers, as to me it implies you do lots of things that create happy, waggy tails.
> 
> Is your name Amy? If it is, you've got the option of Adventures with Amy, or Amy's Adventures and Pet Services. Or Amy's Amazing Adventures and pet services if you want to go all out with alliteration


Yeah my name is Amy  I thought about having my name in it but wasn't too sure 

I liked tail waggers too, but as said it doesn't cover the cat side as such.



Sacremist said:


> The word 'scruffy' makes me think of dog grooming services rather than dog walking and pet sitting.


Ahh yes that's true I see what you mean. I was looking for other names for inspiration and trying to brainstorm!

Thanks all for your help


----------

